

Ask HN: What to do with my $100 adwords coupon? - garcara

I received a $100 coupon for adwords from Google the other day in my e-mail. As a programmer what are some fun/good ideas of what to do with this?
======
jacquesm
Find a way to make you $110, rinse, repeat!

------
EinhornIsFinkle
You can sell it on eBay for around $25. Buy beer for your team this Friday.
Swap the Natty Ice for the good stuff.

------
mixmax
An artist friend of mine bought the search phrase "Is Peter Dyreborg the
coolest guy in the world?" When people searched for this phrase they would be
presented with an ad reading "Yes, Peter Dyreborg is the coolest guy in the
world".

~~~
jwesley
I can imagine the campaign stats: O impressions O clicks 0 cost.

Unless you are going to tell people to search for that and click on the ads
you don't any coupon to run that one.

~~~
jacquesm
I think that particular artist has just invented 'vanity advertising', an ad
that is only visible to yourself.

Way to go if someone overbid him on those keywords to make it read 'No, Peter
Dyreborg is the vainest guy in the world' ;)

------
icey
You could use it for an idea you want to A/B test.

